# Help, how to unblock my iPhone5!



## Loulou83 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello
Following the abortion of an attempt to update the IOS7 my iPhone 5 32 Go (not jailbroken or unlocked) is blocked since Friday with the consequences you can imagine. 

The tries - for 6 hours - spent to make recognize by iTunes (11.1.3.8) my iPhone in restoration or in DFU inevitably ended in failures. The recourse to RecBoot also failed, because my main disk, where is implanted iTunes, is D: and not C:. 
All of a sudden, RecBoot can not find the files needed to restore and abandons its work, leaving me completely helpless. 
Itunes has been reinstalled and I took back the various manipulations, still without result.
Then I have iTunes installed on C:, where is Windows7, but RecBoot has again planted, which does not solve my problem.

Would you know how to bring RecBoot has to choose D: instead of C:?
Or do you have another solution to offer me? :smile:
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Stopping the update while updating most likely bricked the phone.

Since the phone is new it will still be under warranty.

Contact your nearest Apple store and bring the phone in for support.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree. Interrupting a firmware update on ANY device typically deems the hardware unusable.


----------

